# GPU-Z 0.2.7 vs 9800gtx+



## sbinh (Aug 18, 2008)

It seems that GPU-Z 0.2.7 cannot read 9800gtx+ correctly ..

Below is result from my Asus 9800GTX+ ..






​
it reads the *Technology = 65nm*, also *Name= nVidia Geforce 9800gtx*

don't know if it is the tool or Asus gives wrong info????


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 18, 2008)

the name is obtained directly from the driver, blame the driver makers for that

when shrinking g92 nvidia forgot to update the revision number, it is still A2 like the 65nm gpus. so far i havent found a way to reliably detect if the gpu is 55nm or 65nm


----------



## sbinh (Aug 18, 2008)

I see ... thanks for the confirmation. I almost attempt to contact vendor to complain for send "fake" card  ....... 

Thanks again.


----------



## Jusic (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a Screenshot of my Point of View 9800GTX+ with the new Driver he detects correct that it's a 9800GTX/GTX+ but what's with the Shaders. Have you overclocked sbinh?


----------



## sbinh (Aug 20, 2008)

I see .. so *177.83 *can report card name correctly.  
Would that drivers plays well with Folding@home GPU2 client?

Thanks for the info.

P.S: Yup. I overclock the shader alittle bit.


----------



## Bazooka (Aug 27, 2008)

But how can it be, that there is 65nm with 2007 release date? I thought that it must be with 55nm instead of 65nm!!! I have 9800GTX+ Inno3D. Look on my screen


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2008)

as i said .. gpuz can not tell the difference between g92 55nm and g92 65nm so it will assume the 65 nm variant


----------



## Bazooka (Aug 27, 2008)

But where is the truth? 55nm?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2008)

remove the cooler and look at the core, if it says B1 or something else with a B it's 55 nm


----------



## Bazooka (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunatly,i can't make it. But....Have I 55nm in real ?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2008)

there is no other way for sure, other than remove the cooler and look at the core


----------

